# USA or Mexican cars and trucks



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

Can someone point me to a thread or site that answers the following questions and more? I searched here...but only have part of the answers. Thanks

1. Can I buy a Mexican plated car or truck ..assuming one was for sale...right here in Tucson?

2. What are the issues and rules if I take a Mexican plated truck into Mexico..? Could I register that vehicle in my name?

3. If a brought a USA plated and registered car into Mexico what are the rules on selling that car...I am especially interested in this because I may buy a ford econoline van..fill it with my boxes...then would want to sell it once reaching my New Mexican home.

4. Can I bring a USA registered car into Mexico that still has a lien on it? ..and for how long etc etc.

Cheers.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

1happykamper said:


> 1. Can I buy a Mexican plated car or truck ..assuming one was for sale...right here in Tucson?
> 
> 2. What are the issues and rules if I take a Mexican plated truck into Mexico..? Could I register that vehicle in my name?
> 
> ...


1. I suppose you could but pretty hard to do a background check on it from the US
2. 
3. You're not allowed to sell a US car in Mexico and would forfeit your deposit for not returning it
4. If the lien holder gives you a notarized letter of approval


----------

